# Will I get a 1099K/Misc??



## Beatriz Sanchez (Jan 26, 2018)

Has anyone received their 1099 forms on their dashboard? I submitted the consent for it to be sent to me electrically, but have not received it. 

Also I started uber mid 2017. But I made less than 200 rides. Also they say that according to my account information ℹ that I did not meet the $600 threshold. I know, me personally I earned a little over $1000, since uber was just a side job for me, so I'm just trying to understand what this 'threshold' means. 

Would I be receiving any type of 1099 form? Any help or advice?

Thanks, 
~B


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ask uber support


----------



## Beatriz Sanchez (Jan 26, 2018)

Nick781 said:


> Ask uber support


Already did & that's all the info they gave me about not meeting a threshold, until they referred me to turbotax. Just wanted to see if anyone else may have had some insight.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Beatriz Sanchez said:


> Already did & that's all the info they gave me about not meeting a threshold, until they referred me to turbotax. Just wanted to see if anyone else may have had some insight.


They have until the end of the month to issue it to you. Give it till 2/1, if you still don't have it try contacting them again. In the meantime try to add up your income from bank deposits, online pay receipts etc...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Beatriz Sanchez said:


> Has anyone received their 1099 forms on their dashboard? I submitted the consent for it to be sent to me electrically, but have not received it.
> 
> Also I started uber mid 2017. But I made less than 200 rides. Also they say that according to my account information ℹ that I did not meet the $600 threshold. I know, me personally I earned a little over $1000, since uber was just a side job for me, so I'm just trying to understand what this 'threshold' means.
> 
> ...


I received both types of 1099s. I don't know why.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I received both types of 1099s. I don't know why.


1099K is for trip income. 1099K's are for credit card payments...pax pay with credit cards so you get a 1099K.
The 1099-misc is for other income like referral payments when you con someone else into driving for Uber and get paid directly from the company.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Found this on Uber's site:

*What is the difference between a 1099-K vs 1099-MISC?*
The 1099-K form reports all on-trip transactions between riders and driver-partners. We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments and provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these criteria, you will not receive a 1099-K.

We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions).
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I got the 1099-k but no 1099-misc. Maybe I wont get one, since I made less than $600 on promos etc.
I'm assuming then, I don't include it and its not taxable when under $600.


----------



## Scentsygal (Jan 29, 2018)

lyft sent out 1099k 
hubs didnt make 20k


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> 1099K is for trip income. 1099K's are for credit card payments...pax pay with credit cards so you get a 1099K.
> The 1099-misc is for other income like referral payments when you con someone else into driving for Uber and get paid directly from the company.


Thanks


----------

